# moisture meters



## Russell1959 (Jan 30, 2020)

I am interested in purchasing a moisture meter. Any recommendations?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I have this one:
https://www.amazon.com/Lignomat-USA...ds=wood+moisture+meter&qid=1580387464&sr=8-32

but others recommend a cheaper one:
https://www.homedepot.com/p/General...isture-Meter-with-LCD-Display-MMD4E/100651808


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Russell! Add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel.

I guess it depends on how you're using the meter and your budget. For me, often working on thin materials for acoustic guitars and doing inlay work, the pinless style works better. If you don't mind the marks left by a pin type meter then get one of those, they've certainly been around a long time. Both styles work well.

Mine came from HD and is a couple of models prior to this one - General pinless moisture meter

David


----------



## Bernie_72 (Aug 9, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Welcome to the forum, Russell! Add your location to your profile so it shows in the side panel.
> 
> I guess it depends on how you're using the meter and your budget. For me, often working on thin materials for acoustic guitars and doing inlay work, the pinless style works better. If you don't mind the marks left by a pin type meter then get one of those, they've certainly been around a long time. Both styles work well.
> 
> ...


Reviving an old thread...

The old Cen-Tech moisture meter that I inherited from my father stopped working today so I need to pick out a new one. Looks like there are lots of good choices in the $25 to $50 range.

David - Are you still happy with your pinless moisture meter? The new version of that General model seems to have some good reviews but I noticed several comments of people that question it's accuracy.

I've only used pinned models in the past. I like the idea of pinless but I find myself questioning their accuracy.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Bernie_72 said:


> David - Are you still happy with your pinless moisture meter? The new version of that General model seems to have some good reviews but I noticed several comments of people that question it's accuracy.


Yes, still works just fine for me and what I do. I figure it's accurate enough for my shop and needs. If the wood is wet, which for me would be anything above 12%, then I need to know what. Most wood in my climate controlled shop is down around 4% to 8% and stays that way.

David


----------

